# Iphone hors périmètre



## Phozon (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Connaissez vous une application pour prévenir par vibration ou bip que la watch vient de perdre le contact avec l’iPhone ?
Le petit signe rouge en haut de la watch informe mais n’est pas fait pour alerter.
Ca serait pratique pour être informé que l’on a perdu ou oublié son iPhone...


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2020)

Il me semble que ça n'existe pas, on en a déjà discuté ici, à moins que depuis le temps une application soit apparu.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Il y a l'application "Direwolf" 
Il y a une application à installer sur l’iPhone, et une autre qui prend place sur l’Apple Watch. 

Elle prévient lorsque l'iPhone est a plus de 5 mètres de la Watch


----------



## Phozon (10 Mai 2020)

Ok parfait merci beaucoup je vais me pencher sur Direwolf jusqu'à qu'Apple l'implémente dans iOS.


----------

